# هل هو ذهب



## majed m (11 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


فيه استفسار وان شاء الله تساعدوني فيه وانتك اكيد عندكم خبره في الكيمياء والمعادن ,,, في جوله في البريه وجدت هذا الحجر ولونه ذهبي وصورته بجوالي حتى تشوفون الصوره ,,,,,,, فهل هو ذهب حقيقي ام لا وكيف اعرف؟







وشكرا لكم


----------



## مهندس رعبوب (13 يونيو 2008)

أعتقد والله اعلم انه البايرايت ويسموه ايضا الذهب الكاذب
والله اعلم


----------



## majed m (13 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك مهندس رعبوب

ياليت تفيدني كيف اكشف عن الذهب واشوف هل هو كاذب ام حقيقي ياليت بطرق سهله


----------



## ملغمه (13 يوليو 2008)

يمكن اضافة حامض نيتريك اذا حدث تفاعل يكون حديد
واذا لم يحدث تاعل يمكن اشتباه ان يكون ذهب


----------



## alshangiti (15 يوليو 2008)

chalco pyrite


----------



## lahoop (20 يناير 2009)

روح عند صاحب مجوهرات وقل له يعطيك شي بسيط من (التيزاب )هي المادة التي يكشوفون بها الغشش 
بس فيه ملاحظة
25% لي اذا كان هذا ذهب على حسب علمي البسيط ان اللي يكون مع الكوارتز غالبا يكون ذهب والله يوفقك ويغنيك من واسع فضله انت والمسلمين اجمعين


----------



## ramahi (24 يناير 2009)

هذا ليس ذهب . 
عندي منه احجار كبيرة,, شكله جميل 
الذهب الحقيقي لا يلمع في الطبيعة . ويكون لونه بني !


----------



## alshangiti (24 يناير 2009)

هذا chalcopyrite وليس ذهبا .


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (13 فبراير 2009)

بص من الأخر 
لون المخدش لو كان أسود أو بني غامق يبقي pyrite FeS2 أما لو كان أصفر يبقي مبروك عليك ياعم ومتنسانيش بقي


----------



## faisal saudi (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*ارجوا الافاده*

..


----------



## faisal saudi (25 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ياشباب انا كمان عندي حجر فيه بعض الشوائب تشبه الذهب بس انا ماني متأكد هل هو ذهب ام بيرايت . نفس الحجر كامل فيه مرو والحجر لونه اسود وكمان لما احرقه بالنار يطلع شرار و تتساقط الشوائب الذهبيه , وهذه الشوائب على شكل قشور .فارجو منكم الافاده. و شكرا


----------



## fattahmine (26 ديسمبر 2009)

in may opinion it's not AU but it is Fe2S it is associated with calcit mineral(check the hardness)


----------



## omar bakar (16 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم اخي السائل الكريم 
انا عندي الخبره الكافيه في هذا الموضوع كون عملي في افريقيا في مجال تعدين الذهب 

والله ولي التوفيق*​


----------



## الزهيري0007 (27 مايو 2011)

اذا كانت رقائق هشة هي الميكا افضل طريقة عرضها علي جهاز كشف المعادن الكهرو معناطيسي اوحرقه بشدة


----------



## هاوي احجار (25 يونيو 2011)

ارجو مساعدتي بمعرفة هذا الحجر وشكرا


----------



## عبدالحميد رمضان (26 يونيو 2011)

اولا لمعرفة انه ذهب عليك اولا بالمخدش وهو ان يتم حك المعدن مع قطعة من البورسلين فاذا تغيرت لون البودره الناعمه الناتجة عن الاحتكاك مع البورسلين عن لون المعدن الاصلى اذا هذا لايكون ذهبا ثانيا يكون الذهب مصاحب لمعدن الكوارتيزيت ويكون على هيئة patchs


----------



## م .الحسين (1 يوليو 2011)

سلام عليكم نرجوا ان تشرحوا لنا كيف نعرف الذهب في الطبيعة ،و هل هناك طريقة لصنع جهاز كاشف لدهب تحت الصخور في الناطق الجبالية، شكرا،


----------



## alemam10 (2 يوليو 2011)

dear all

lifting inspector certified needed to work in Basra , Iraq . well now with slings , shackles , fork lift , crane inspection

pls send CV and certifications at 

[email protected]


----------



## الزهيري0007 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

في الغالب ليس ذهب وهناك طرق عديدة لااكتشاف ذالك اعرضة علي لهب شديد لمدة ساعة 
او علي اجهزه كشف المعادن الكهرو مغناطيسية وهو لايتفاعل مع النياتريك بشكل واضح لانة نوع من الكبريت
اذا كان هش وطبقات لينة فهو الذهب الكاذب من انواع الكبريت


----------



## كيرو عبده (20 أكتوبر 2011)

الله ينور


----------

